# Nub Nub Maduro 464 Torpedo 4x64 Cigar Review - Exceptionally smooth maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the most enjoyable cigars I've had in a while. Perfect draw. Excellent construction. Wonderful flavors and aromas. Its only fault, for me it...

Read the full review here: Nub Nub Maduro 464 Torpedo 4x64 Cigar Review - Exceptionally smooth maduro


----------

